# The Best Day Of Your Life..Worst Day



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

whats the best day of ur life or if u have multiple same goes for worst day.....i know everyone is goin to say "when i met my dog''for best day lmaoooo.... my best day was when i got the news that i passed my GED in one try.....My worst day was September 3, 2007 when i got a DWI, totaled my truck, my bully ran away during the accident, i lost my job, lost my apartment, went to jail......damn that sucked, it still does


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Dang that is a bad day.

The best day would be the day I had my son. I had never felt such elation. I didn't know you could love someone that much.

the worst day the day my Mama died. She was my best friend, she was my shoulder to lean on, The one person that made me feel special. I miss her so much.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Wow, this is a very personal topic.

I think the best and worst days of my life were both in 2004:

Best: My wedding day October 9, 2004

Worst: I don't remember the exact date, but it was January '04 when I went in for a routine yearly Dr. visit and found out after many tests later that I had an extremely rare tumor in my abdomen which needed to be removed. It turned out to be pretty bad and I had to go back and have another surgery 6 weeks later to remove the offending organ it had been growing on. I was 22 and newly engaged to be married and the whole ordeal left me unable to have kids  It wasn't a good year.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> my best day was when i got the news that i passed my GED in one try.....


>>>>>YEAH---continuation school graduate here!!!!<<<<<< LMAO Me too me too. I graduated at the top of my class...but I graduated from juvenile hall lmao

However, RE your sig says it best, that's how I live my life. Now I'm graduating in the top 10% of my college (a real college SacState) in criminal justice lol.

My best day...IDK, I don't think it's come yet.

Worst day...(please don't get all sappy and no sorries either!) When my brother in law committed suicide in 2007, he was my best friend. 
This is his dog my man and me took in. 
MoeMoe


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

best day: hm...maybe the day i started riding horses. i TRUELY found my passion in riding.


worst day: tie. 12-31-06 the day there was a double murder/suicide in my family and 
12-14-07 the day my grandpa passed away.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

damn murder, suicide..dat must suck butt....yeaj JEN, if u think bout it, it is the best revenge if u were a f*** up growin up, i know i messd up alot, sounds like u did too...now i go to school 2 for network system support...i wanted to go to a criminal justice school but my record wont let me ive been a bad boy


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

That did suck. But, everything happens for a reason...


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> now i go to school 2 for network system support...i wanted to go to a criminal justice school but my record wont let me ive been a bad boy


get yours!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

u already know JENNA....u my patna in crime...lmao


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> u already know JENNA....u my patna in crime...lmao


Roaddogs!

I changed my mind...Worst day ever was yesterday my mother in law stayed the night :stick:
Nothing like awkward silence while eating dinner...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Jenna23 said:


> Roaddogs!
> 
> I changed my mind...Worst day ever was yesterday my mother in law stayed the night :stick:
> Nothing like awkward silence while eating dinner...


LMAO! If you knew my mother in law you would prefer the awkward silence! :rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

such a bad topic.. i cannot ever choose. 

best day ever: day i got engaged, and OF COURSE the days i got my puppies!!! OH and also the day we moved into our house... hmm.. i think i have a lot of good days/

worst day: um.. this is hard for me. i don't have any suicides or murders... but, probably the day that my step father died from cancer before he was even 50, leaving my mom, me and his son aka my 6 year old brother.. all alone O_O. uhm, also the day that my first dog, my GSD sheba got out of her collar from me and was hit and killed by a car in front of my eyes. i was probably only 12...  sad days.

i'm sure i will have many more worst days ever, all my close family is still alive :/


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

damn i had some messed up days when i was a lil kid durin the war....i had a yr of worst days...shit was crazy back then


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Carriana said:


> LMAO! If you knew my mother in law you would prefer the awkward silence! :rofl:


LOL, man I had to take monday off after she left, if there is one person in life that God sends to test you with, I think it's her. My tongue is always sore after she leaves and I'm not the type of person to hold it either. But, the things we do for love. :hammer:...I didn't meet her until 6 months after we met and then when I did meet her I knew why he had been putting it off lmao. She brings a whole new meaning to "monster in law"

I told my fiance that when we get married he's going to have to put a muzzle on her. At the end of the ceremony and the priest says "speak now or forever hold your peace" I always joke and say she's going to jump up and I'm going to have to have people wrestle her to the ground lol.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i've had many great days...
The days my kids were born are the top three.
graduating from highschool with a 3.5 and a six month old daughter and a full time job, definitely a proud day. think i enjoyed that because i proved that i was more than "just a statistic".
the day i married my highschool sweetheart. six years married in July, almost twelve years together this month 

i try not to remember the worst days of my life, but the top has to be the day i got the call that my dad had passed away. i was actually setting up the flight to go and say goodbye when my uncle pulled the "plug". i hadn't talked to my father for two years and hadn't seen him for nearly five. six months later, i'm still aq little rough over that.


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Worst time - First marriage - every day
Best day - divorce from first marriage
2nd best day - 2nd marriage now going on 11 years.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

pitbullfanatic said:


> Worst time - First marriage - every day
> Best day - divorce from first marriage
> 2nd best day - 2nd marriage now going on 11 years.


:rofl: :hammer:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> :rofl: :hammer:


stuff is funny...lmaooo


----------

